
Stories and Tips: 50+ Interviews with Facebook, Twitter, Amazon and Others - robertelder
http://blog.robertelder.org/50-interviews-with-facebook-twitter-amazon-others/
======
robertelder
Hi, I'm the author. If any of you have experience interviewing candidates for
software positions, and you disagree with any of the advice I've provided in
this post, I would be happy to hear it.

